

Rudimentary Currying and Partial Application in Python - ighost
http://gist.github.com/128202

======
jmillikin
[http://docs.python.org/library/functools.html#functools.part...](http://docs.python.org/library/functools.html#functools.partial)

This already exists in the standard library as functools.partial, except the
stdlib version is better in nearly every way.

~~~
brutimus
The one place where the functools.partial failed me was in partialing on class
methods. functools.partial actually gives you a callable class, instead of the
functional closure that this example gives you (though I don't really consider
this to be that great of an example). When a class is instantiated, the method
functions (unbound methods) are turned into bound methods, something a class
can't be. Guido talks about this a bit whole process here... [http://python-
history.blogspot.com/2009/02/first-class-every...](http://python-
history.blogspot.com/2009/02/first-class-everything.html)

~~~
ighost
So python guys are still looking for the One True Way to do this? How
unpythonic.

